# Plus de son sur mon Ipad



## Geod (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous
Juste en passant ici en Suisse il fait toujours froid
Bon voila j'ai une petit soucis avec mon iPad 2 je n'ai plus aucun sons et tous les réglages étant ok je ne comprend pas (volume max et petit bouton bien juste placé)
Un grand merci à la personne qui peux m'aider


----------

